# 92585 and 92586



## deborahcook4040

does anyone know what the difference between these 2 tests are? One is comprehensive and one is limited, but where is the line drawn? My Neurologist works exclusively from a facility and he does these occasioanly as a diagnostic test, but 92586 is not billable as a professional component and 92585 is.

Thanks


----------



## zorba1951

*CPC, Remote Coding Team Lead, Air Force Military Health System*

I got this from the Supercoder website regarding the difference in these two tests........

"To report a comprehensive auditory evoked response exam (92585, Auditory evoked potentials for evoked response audiometry and/or testing of the central nervous system; comprehensive), the neurologist must measure middle latency and late cortical responses and evaluate brainstem response. 

By combining these three auditory EPs, the physician can evaluate the status of several areas of the central auditory nervous system (for example, auditory periphery and brainstem, pathways between midbrain, etc.).

A limited audiometry examination (92586, ... limited), in contrast, describes limited auditory brainstem response testing used primarily in infant screening evaluations. The physician obtains and replicates the AER screening at one or two levels for each ear only, rather than the three levels necessary to report 92585."

Hope it helps!


----------

